# Low dose deca or dbol with Test?



## dfo (May 17, 2012)

I'm planning my second cycle and am somewhat money strapped. 
I plan on running 500mgs of test-e a week for 12 weeks.

Will adding 250mg of Deca for 10 weeks give me decent results results?

or should i just add dbol for the first 4 weeks?

I would rather do the deca due to it not bloating me and other benefits, plus less sides. But if 250mg wont do shit and just be a waste of money, i wont do it.

BTW
I'm 23 
180lbs
10-12% BF

I plan on using Nolva&clomid for PCT with .5 Armidex EOD during cycle

My first cycle was 
500ish mg of Gen-shi Test-c a week with 30mg of Dbol a day for 4 weeks, with .5  of armi eod, and nolva and clomid for PCT

However, i believe the dbol was bunk as i felt litterally nothing on it, and felt more pumps on epistane a couple years ago. I also believe the nolva and clomid could have been bunk, people say they feel effects of both nolva and clomid yet i felt nothing and had zero side effects. Also i had pretty bad depression for Months after the cycke and bad bacne for months as well that is just now starting to subside. I do believe the test and armidex were legit, armidex may have been low dosed but legit. I think the nolva clomid and dbol were OPIOX while the dbol and test were gen-shi.


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 17, 2012)

Deca is rather mild, especially at that low of a dose. If looking for as much size as possible, you use the dbol either at the beginning or end with test


----------



## dfo (May 17, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Deca is rather mild, especially at that low of a dose. If looking for as much size as possible, you use the dbol either at the beginning or end with test




Thanks brah, is there anything in addition to adex to keep water retention low? This will be my summer cycle, and would like to look full and hard while on


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 17, 2012)

dfo said:


> Thanks brah, is there anything in addition to adex to keep water retention low? This will be my summer cycle, and would like to look full and hard while on



Good diet, cardio, and a legit AI will be key to keeping water off and staying dry


----------



## JCBourne (May 17, 2012)

Save up so you can afford a cycle you'd like to do plus any problems or issues you may run into.


----------



## dfo (May 17, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Save up so you can afford a cycle you'd like to do plus any problems or issues you may run into.



Thanks for the advice man, and i agree 100%.

But to be honest i'm going with a new source and would like to make sure they are 1000% legit before i throw money at them. I will have the extra money incase the pct or armidex are bunk and will need to get it from a new source quickly.


----------



## teezhay (May 17, 2012)

"Low dose deca"? Are you serious? My god, Dan Duchaine is rolling over in his grave right now...

At 23, you shouldn't be cycling very often, so when you DO cycle, you gotta make the most of it. Don't bother with this false dichotomy of "deca *OR* dbol." Keep the dbol *WITH* the deca, and crank up the dose of the latter substantially. 30mg dbol is way less than I'd run, but I go overboard, and 30mg is more than sufficient for desirable results. 500mg test e is probably good, as it won't be the primary catalyst for gains in this instance anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 17, 2012)

i feel if you did deca over dbol you'll end up with more muscle mass all in all at the end


----------



## teezhay (May 17, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i feel if you did deca over dbol you'll end up with more muscle mass all in all at the end



And he WILL see lesser results than if he ran both, with all other controls remaining the same (diet, training rigor, etc.). For a second cycle there's no reason he can't run two relatively basic injectables that are light on sides, in addition to a fairly low dose oral.

OP - I know you're strapped for cash but if it means you wait a month longer in order to save up an extra couple hundred bucks for deca AND dbol, the results you see will be more than worth it. This is NOT a sport for the impatient.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 17, 2012)

Op.. i used to grab traffic cones whenever i would find them, and id sell them on ebay to buy gear.


the back of my car was full of traffic cones


----------



## chucky1 (May 17, 2012)

run both bro d bol kicker fo 5 weeks while you wait for the test and deca to kick in remember to cut the deca off like 2 weeks before the test


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> run both bro d bol kicker fo 5 weeks while you wait for the test and deca to kick in remember to cut the deca off like 2 weeks before the test




agree, but he says he is strapped on $$$


----------



## aminoman74 (May 18, 2012)

I think you should wait.to do a.cycle.your really.young as your test levels are still high.Im sure you can still gain size while natty.


----------



## vannesb (May 18, 2012)

As all have said the deca is pretty low for sure and you will get a lot of water of the deca, but a good AI will help for sure.  Save up a little extra and run the Dbol and the deca.  the issue with the Deca it takes 4 to 5 weeks before you really start to notice so if you run the Dbol the first 4 weeks will be a nice kick start for sure.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 18, 2012)

I quit reading after you said you are "Strapped" for cash. If you can't afford the gear then you need to get your priorites straight. If you cant get the gear then how in the fuck are you going to eat correctly and all of that? 

What if something you get is bunk? You don't have the resources to fix it. 

This isn't a game, don't play with your body.


----------



## Digitalash (May 18, 2012)

I used gen-shi dbol over a year ago and it was good. It was my first real cycle (besides phera once years ago). I ran it @ 25mg to start and bumped to 30 by the end, put on close to 15 pounds during that alone. I dropped a few pounds of water afterwards and some size, and I only put on about 8 more pounds the rest of that cycle. I've used their test C and deca too, never heard anything but positives for gen shi. I'm surprised to hear it's not good. 

Also if you're asking what will give you more gains I'd say the dbol unless you're running a good dose of deca. If you're running it just for joints 150-200mg would be enough IMO, for gains I'd say more like 4-600. Like teezhay said though you can do both, deca takes a while to kick in so 30-50mg dbol for the front would be nice. I would run hcg also bro, deca is insanelyyy suppressive. One injection is enough to totally bottom out your test production. Drop the deca 2 weeks before test also as the ester is longer


----------

